# Deck mud shower pan



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

I just laid down some deck mud (5:1 sandortland cement) for the preslope on a shower stall. Its probably only been down for 14 hours but it seems like it's hardly set up or dried since then. 

It's relatively cool in here but I'm surprised it's still so damp. I'm sure you guys will say "rip it out and put in Kerdi/wedi , but I've never used those either. This is my first time doing a shower. Hope I don't screw it up!....(as usual, this is my own nightmare of a home)


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*deck mud shower pan*

Too much sand. mix it 3 to 1. Too much sand makes it weak. good luck


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

5:1 should have worked, and it would normally be hard after 14 hours, too. Is it actually soft, or is it hard but still cool and damp to the touch? What was the consistency when you mixed it and packed it? Brown sugar? Pourable?


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

5:1 should still set up just fine... Bagged Sakrete is about 3:1, and I always cut it down with a few shovels of plain sand... No issues so far. 

Did you use too much water? It doesnt take much to hydrate the cement. Did you pack it down tight? Hit it with a steel trowel to finish?

Mud usually still looks wet the next day, but should be firm. The cold temps would extend the cure time.


I'm a Kerdi guy, but almost never use the foam trays. I like playing in the mud.


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*deck mud shower pan*

Yea I like a 3 to 1 mix personally but meant to mention maybe too much water. No coffee yet. I did an addition last year and my mason had to do brick twice. Could rub the mix off with your finger. He blamed it on a new helper of his. Too much sand. Glad I checked as it could have been ugly.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

roofing felt under your mix
set your lath/mesh
set bottom of clamp drain
4 parts sand to 1 part Portland cement, you can mix with latex additive

I wait 24 hours

Now you can start setting your pan:
Pan liner 6" past top of curb
cut hole for & install drain
make sure not to block weep holes (cover holes with stone or spacers)
set your wallboard
4 parts sand to 1 part Portland cement mix with water 
slope properly

curb


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

It takes days for it actually be done curing...
As long as its firm you should be good.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

I mixed just enough water so I could stick it together and I did beat it down packed with my trowel. I used 15 felt to keep it from contacting my subfloor and 1/4" wire mesh. I'm hoping it just needs some more time, but I may have been too sandy.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

dielectricunion said:


> I mixed just enough water so I could stick it together and I did beat it down packed with my trowel. I used 15 felt to keep it from contacting my subfloor and 1/4" wire mesh. I'm hoping it just needs some more time, but I may have been too sandy.


Did it pack down nice?


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah, it packed in nice and smooth. I'm concerned that my measuring technique was way off. I dumped 2.5 bags of (50 lb) sand into a wheelbarrow and then 3 scoops of portland (in a cut down plastic jug that I determined to be 1/6 of a bag of sand).

I just measured out a bag of sand using my scoop and my eyeballs are off. Each scoop is really about 1/8 of a sand bag. This means I should have added 4 scoops to be 5:1.

On the other hand, maybe 5:1 should be by weight and sand is heavier, therefore I really failed?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

dielectricunion said:


> Yeah, it packed in nice and smooth. I'm concerned that my measuring technique was way off. I dumped 2.5 bags of (50 lb) sand into a wheelbarrow and then 3 scoops of portland (in a cut down plastic jug that I determined to be 1/6 of a bag of sand).
> 
> I just measured out a bag of sand using my scoop and my eyeballs are off. Each scoop is really about 1/8 of a sand bag. This means I should have added 4 scoops to be 5:1.
> 
> On the other hand, maybe 5:1 should be by weight and sand is heavier, therefore I really failed?


You could use 7 to 1 ratio and it will still be fine. It's pretty forgiving.


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*deck mud shower pan*

Like I said, too much sand.


----------

